# Civil War Infantry man



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is actually a Hawaiian Royal Guard in standard uniform circa 1890. The uniforms were similar to Civil War and post civil war uniforms, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Fix him up representative of the 117th Illinois Volunteers and he could represent my great-grandfather William Smith.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard 
There's plenty unpainted ones on my site


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By rkapuaala on 19 Aug 2009 12:48 PM 

This is actually a Hawaiian Royal Guard in standard uniform circa 1890. The uniforms were similar to Civil War and post civil war uniforms, I couldn't resist. 
If he were a Union civil war infantry man, his corporal stripes would not be yellow, they would be light blue. Yellow was used by the cavalry, red by artillery.

Nice figure, Richard.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I stand corrected. He is a civil war cavalry man


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Since we're on the subject, and im seriously not nit picking just asking, but didn't the cavalry where knee high boots and tend to wear a wider brimmed hat? 

another wonderful creation! 
on a side note, do any of your folks drop into a bachmann k-27? I need to get it an engineer and fireman. 

Terry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry, 
You're probably right, I guess I should of done a little more research before painting instead of watching Little Big Man  
As far as the the K-27, I think that maybe Schutte sitting fits into one of the K-27 but since I don't own one and Bachmann won't send me a k-27 to test or dimensions I will refer you to my site. Just search for Schutte and I believe the information on that page will tell you the exact k-27 it fits in. 
It may fit in others, but I only know about this one that a customer was kind enough to share the info with me. Any of my seated figures without there elbows down should fit in the same k-27.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

> instead of watching Little Big Man 

Nice flick though. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

CW dress regulations required that cavalry wear their trousers outside the boot and most troopers wore brogans (Jefferson bootees) rather than boots. Those cavalry that had boots wore a boot with a low heel, and a flat top, not curved like a cowboy boot. These boots were also lower than a mordern cowboy boot. A few high ranking officers had custom made high fanciful boots. The hat might have been a Kepi (as the figure has), a bummer (similar but taller), or a slouch hat with a wide brim and yellow hat cord. Trousers could have been dark blue or sky blue, usually with a yellow stripe over the outside seam. Corporal's chevrons were worn upside down compared to later styles and were about as wide as the coat sleve.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Terry:

I am seriously not nitpicking either. Civil war uniforms were all over the place: Rebs wore blue a whole lot, at first the Federals wore State Militia uniforms, only later were the Federal uniform 'unified' (?) to avoid 'friendly fire'.

The Rebels captured a good deal of their clothing and equipment from the Union.

Speaking as one whose several grandfathers and uncles (you provide the 'great-great') were from SE Missouri, some of whom marched with Sherman, those tended to wear the wide 'slouch hats' and the Union blue. They were an undersung but exceeding tough crew, Sherman's army. Not much for military regimen, but a whole lot for tossing Rebels out of wherever they were told to. Most--but not all--of my antecedents served in the border wars--a nasty business. 

The forage cap shown by Rak should--ought to?-- have the top flat part tilted far forward. Some--my memory is flaky--had unit numbers on the flat part.

It is my understanding that brogans--if one defines those as about ankle-high 'work boots'-- were standard issue, though I cannot back this statement up and leave it to the better informed.

I recommend Henry Commanger Steel's book. I have a book on uniforms & equipment of the Civil War, but I dis-recollect the title. I will look it up if requested. What I know for a fact is family history, which is as varied as can be. I do know, from my uncles who fought both in the Pacific and Europe, the adage, "Grab what you can get," was the operative.

It is hazardous to slot all soldiers in a given MOS into a pidgeon hole.

Of cavalry, I cannot comment,though the low heel is suspect, having ridden and worked horses--it's good to have at least a slightly taller heel to keep the foot from sliding through the stirrup and leaving the rider in a bad way. Particularly if the boot didn't have a high rise in front. A greenhorn wants to stand in the stirrups when a horse starts showing out, or at a full gallop. It's best--in my humble experience--to kick your boots out of the stirrups and grip the horse with your legs. That way, if he goes A*s over teakettle, you can get right off. Having said that, I rode a good deal with common low-heeled work boots that came up to the ankle or calf. OTOH, who heard of OSHA in those days?

Les


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is actually a very interesting discussion to me. But all said, I won't change the figure because he is after all is said and done a Royal Guard. A while back someone sent me a lot of info on Civil war uniforms. I'm getting old and forgetful, but I thought it was Jack Thompson who is also into civil war recreations. The examples he sent me also showed a wide variety of uniforms and uniform colors on both sides of the Mason Dixon line,,, which at that time came as big surprise to me, since popular Hollywood myth is that they were blue and gray and that was that. 
I am planing on making a standard Civil War soldier in the future, so any info you put on this thread will be in my bookmark to refer to when I get on to that project. Pics would be great too.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is sort of what the Royal Guards uniform looked like as best I can put together from readings and grainy photographs.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rak,

I have no impulse to get you to change the figure. I suspect you have a good deal of time invested in it. As far as most are concerned, it's accurate enough.

Speaking as one who was a fur-trade era re-enactor, I know that one or two (or possibly three) people will do the necessary research, and the rest will copy them. This leads to 'givens' that are actually not representative of the spectrum of dress of the era. In the instance sited, I found the researchers, being well off, tended to emphasize the upper classes ca 1820-40. Little can be further from the truth for portraying the actual trapper. (But, offered as an insight, these folk paraded their finery and expensive reproduction firearms about, but never--or seldom--shot same.)

Reproducing 'accurate' figures of a given era and occupation is exceeding hazardous, due to the human element, particulary when going downscale from the rich--usually well documented--to the workers. (Note that I did not include 'poor'.)

Telling you nothing you do not know, the last place to look is the movies, for period clothing. Now, having said that, there is a fine civil war film made with scads of re-enactors which is about as close to actual as I can think of. It is the battle of Gettysburg. (None of my folks were there.) While the acting could be better, I don't know how one could improve on the costumes, since each person brought his own. I too suffer from CRS plus no wish to unintentionally offend, but if I could remember the title, I'd buy the CD.

I am, or was, a student of the Civil War, for reasons of interest and family. My knowledge of horses and other animals was gotten by doing. So few care about that war, but a little thought will show that WWII would've been unwinnable had the Confederates won. But, one of my g. grandfathers spent 9 months in Andersonville, and was invalided out when released. He suffered from 'melancholy' , now known as Post Trauma Stress Disorder, or depression. He spent all his remaining years on a small Ozark farm, rarely leaving it, and only then armed, in a community that did not require such precautions. He got $9 a month disability pay. He died at age 78. (He was in his early 20's when captured.) 

I will try to find some relevant--or what I believe to be accurate--pictures to post, though I'll have to get my daughter to post them. I cannot figure out how, though Shad seems to think it is simple. I promise nothing along that line.

Les


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want color a very few regiments, at least early in the war, uniformed themselves as Zouaves. They wore baggy bright red pants with a near eastern look, blue coats and a red kepi. These regiments were I believe mostly privately funded as to uniforms. 

Another variation for infantry was the black wide brimmed hat worn by the 1st Corps. Known as the "black hats" by the rebels. This was an elite corps and among the first in action at Gettysburg where they took very heavy casualties. 

There was much confusion in the early days of the war because as already mentioned a number of Confedrate regiments wore blue while some Union militia wore grey. Also many soldiers wore homemade gingham shirts under their uniforms. One thing any soldier in the field always needs is socks and a spare shirt. One very realistic scene in the movie "Gettysburg" showed a Union cavalry general wearing a blue and white checked gingham shirt. I have seen several photos of Union soldiers in this style of shirt. I would imagine that any number of southern soldiers would have received such gifts from mothers and sweethearts as well.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Les... was the movie you are thinking of named "Glory"?

I had the great joy of talking a Civil War re-enactor and one of the owners of one of the few remaining real Civil War cannons. He said his cannon was in the movie. I believe he said his was the one on near end of a hill in one of the battle scenes. He said they asked he Director how much charge they should use in the cannons and he indicated he had no idea that they could use differing amounts and said to just use what was "normal". 

So, in the first filming of the first scene where the cannon were used they "loaded 'em up". The "soldiers" were marching along side the hill and were about to turn the corner to engage in battle and the Director called for the cannon to fire...

The "ACTORS" scattered everywhere! Aparently Civil War "re-enactors" are not battle hardened!

He said from then on they used 1/4 charges in the cannon as the Director didn't want to have any more ruined shots!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe he's referring to is *Gettysburg*. A 4 hour or so epic that included the largest assemblage of Civil War artillery since the war itself. The movie was produced by Ted Turner and was exceptionally well balanced, being neither judgemental or showing favoritism. Just the facts maam as Sgt. Friday used to say. (Dragnet...an early radio and TV show for you young 'uns). 

One thing I was happy to see was the 20th Maine Regiment finally get much deserved recognition in a movie. I've never seen them portrayed in any Civil War movie before. They held the far left flank of the Union line at Little Round Top. I won't elaborate on their action but when you see what they did you might not believe it. Believe it! It's true. Several big medals earned that day. 

I am told that some reinactors took as long as a year from their jobs to be in the movie which for them was the chance of a lifetime. There were literally thousands involved and the photography took full advantage and was superb. 

The acting was in some cases a trifle raw and sometimes long winded but this added to the down to earth presentation that depicted the human side of the war on both sides as well as the military actions.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Semp,

No, it was 'Gettysburg'. Couldn't think of the title in my other post. I've seen the other and am underwhelmed, though it tried to show how irresponsible the black troops tended to be--until time to shoot. Blacks get underrated in movies, always being silly or dying heroically and dramatically.

I have been around old cannons. I leave when they're being readied for a shot. Metal fatigues. There's only a given number of times one can stress an old barrel before it lets go. I understand that brass cannon tend to bulge just under or immediately foreward of the charge. The oldtimers would reach under and feel for a swelling. Nowadays, I believe it is illegal to shoot a cannon w/o a steel liner, which retires the oldies--for once, a commonsense move. I have a small, older cast one that I've been going to put a liner in for 20 years. About a 1" bore x 16" long. Those were called 'swivel guns', from the way they were mounted. They sell 'em on eBay as signal guns to get past the regs. Or used to.

I also will not shoot or be around 100+ year-old firearms that are being shot for the same reason.

When I was doing re-enacting, there was this pair of brothers who'd mounted a common old rifle barrel, probably ~.40 cal on a pair of iron wheels. It was their joy to fire it off at sunrise by stuffing it full to the muzzle with black powder. I wandered by one day and said, "Guys, that's going to let go on you one of these days, stuffing it full like that. The pressure has no place to go until the powder burns up to the muzzle." I made two instant enemies. Some old coot trying to ruin the fun. About a year later, it let go at the breech and peeled forward about 12". I don't know if they got flash-burned, but I hope they did. Awhile after, I idled by their tent and asked what happened to the 'cannon'. I got hard words. Fools are fools, there's rarely a cure. Someday, I hope to internalize that fact.









Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rich posted: "If you want color a very few regiments, at least early in the war, uniformed themselves as Zouaves. They wore baggy bright red pants with a near eastern look, blue coats and a red kepi. These regiments were I believe mostly privately funded as to uniforms."

Yep. And they got the sh*t shot out of 'em at First Bull Run, too.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rich,

You betcha! You have it nailed down, particularly the 20th Maine. The discussion on evolution in the rebel camp, that got strained, but overall, it's a marvelous depiction of what (likely) really was. Was it Maj (?) Chamberlain who held the troops on the line? Been so long since I've seen it, I've forgotten the details, but that actor turned in a great perfomance IMNSHO.

Where can one buy a CD of that movie, do you happen to know? Guess I could Google it.

Les


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 20 Aug 2009 08:47 AM 
(snip) on a side note, do any of your folks drop into a bachmann k-27? I need to get it an engineer and fireman. 

Terry 

I have Richard's sitting Marcus as my K-27 engineer, and he fits in there just fine. You may want to stick him there with something, though, as my Marcus has twice jumped overboard coming upgrade to the mine....

Matthew (OV)

** Edit: Ah, whoops, yeah, that's mine he's talking about on the site ... the 455 with the big cab. Can't speak to the others. He was promoted to K-27 engineer when his original assignment running Davenport #2 didn't work out due to his larger frame size ... I'm told he ran the K-28 cognates on Oahu, so he'll probably be happier at the throttle of the SCRY's largest locomotive anyway ....


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I ventured down to the library after i put the last post in to find out for myself. Sadly, i should have just used the internet, but it was nice to get the kids out an blow the stink off 'em. The library didn't really have crap for pictures but pretty much described what everyone else has. The biggest thing I found was there was a standard uniform, but supply chains being what they were, most troops wore what they got or could find. The artillery typically were the best outfitted with the cavalry next and the infantry last. One thing i noticed that caught my eye was in the case of field promotions, the new officer was given the uniform or more often just the coat and hat of the officer who had been killed bullet holes bayonet slashes and all. That and shoes/boots were regarded higher than money. The uniforms got more standardized after the war, (when supply finally caught up) thats why when looking at pictures from the "indian wars" the cavalry stands out so much, they were all wearing the right uiforms for once! 
Thanks for the history lessons guys I really enjoyed it. 

Terry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! A lot of info to assimilate. 
Les, I won't be changing this one as it is a Hawaiian Royal Guard and looks right for that purpose. I will instead use this information to sculpt another one that is more accurate. 
From all the posts, I can see that I am going to have to first choose a regiment. 
I liked the bit when you folks were discussing the canons. A little disappointed that no one has mentioned fire arms. 
I know only a little about them. 
I know that the Spring Field 1864 musket was suppose to be the main issue but that Henry and Winchester repeating rifles also make the debut. 
I know that the main issue for the pistols was the Colt Navy and like the spring field 1864 it was cap and powder (I should say I seem to remember and not know) 
Fortunately I have an Springfield 1864 musket. Only problem is, it came from S. Dakota I believe it was part of my Father in Laws inheritance from an Uncle who was a rancher in S. Dakota turned dairy man. 
The musket has been altered though. The barrel was cut down at some time. The back plate is missing as is the rod and the rack for the rod. If I'm not mistaken the stock has also been cut down a couple of inches. At first I thought this was to fit a child or a woman's grip. Then I read somewhere that the cavalry used to cut this rifles down to make them easier to wield on horse back. Does anyone know if there is any validity to that?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 21 Aug 2009 08:37 AM 
Wow! A lot of info to assimilate. 
Les, I won't be changing this one as it is a Hawaiian Royal Guard and looks right for that purpose. I will instead use this information to sculpt another one that is more accurate.

/// No, don't change it. I said further back that I saw no reason to.

From all the posts, I can see that I am going to have to first choose a regiment. 
I liked the bit when you folks were discussing the canons. A little disappointed that no one has mentioned fire arms. 
I know only a little about them. 
I know that the Spring Field 1864 musket was suppose to be the main issue but that Henry and Winchester repeating rifles also make the debut.

/// The Springfield musket was, I think, a rifled musket. It fired a conical miniball that caused immense damage when it hit. I cannot remember the caliber, but it was large. This made it accurate out to several hundred yards, which coupled with the mass formations from the Napolionic (not spelled right) era caused such heavy casualties. It is a long weapon that mounted a bayonet. You might care to Google it and get the facts.


I know that the main issue for the pistols was the Colt Navy and like the spring field 1864 it was cap and powder (I should say I seem to remember and not know)

/// Those pistols were usually .36 caliber. They were called 'Cap and Ball' because they shot round balls, and were fired by a percussion cap, as was the Springfield. In the cavalry, esp. here in MO, the cavalrymen carried extra cylinders--the weapon was so designed that it was quicker to break down (by pulling a wedge pin) and slip a fresh cylinder onto the spindle. It served in gunfights on horseback because swords were not so favored as Hollywood would have us think.

/// When you do your research, pay careful attention to the difference between a flintlock and a percussion lock. Flinters were fading fast the '60s, but Confederates were armed with them to a great degree, especially the second-line units.

Fortunately I have an Springfield 1864 musket. Only problem is, it came from S. Dakota I believe it was part of my Father in Laws inheritance from an Uncle who was a rancher in S. Dakota turned dairy man. 
The musket has been altered though. The barrel was cut down at some time. The back plate is missing as is the rod and the rack for the rod. If I'm not mistaken the stock has also been cut down a couple of inches. At first I thought this was to fit a child or a woman's grip. Then I read somewhere that the cavalry used to cut this rifles down to make them easier to wield on horse back. Does anyone know if there is any validity to that? 

/// My opinion? No, likely it was cut down to be handier around a farm. However, anything is possible. The steel ramrod was sometimes carried in the belt, other times it was cut to match the barrel. The rod loops can be replaced, but as a family artifact I'd suggest you leave it as is. Try to obtain written information on it from your family, that enhances the value.

/// You mentioned the Henry's and Winchester repeating rifles. The cavalry units got those when possible, some foot troops were armed with them. There was a saying: "You could load that rifle on Sunday and shoot all week long and not have to reload." An exaggeration, but makes a good point.

/// Hope this helps.

Les


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 20 Aug 2009 09:23 PM 
Rich,

You betcha! You have it nailed down, particularly the 20th Maine. The discussion on evolution in the rebel camp, that got strained, but overall, it's a marvelous depiction of what (likely) really was. Was it Maj (?) Chamberlain who held the troops on the line? Been so long since I've seen it, I've forgotten the details, but that actor turned in a great perfomance IMNSHO.

Where can one buy a CD of that movie, do you happen to know? Guess I could Google it.

Les


Les,

I have two versions. The first I bought just after the movie came out on video disc. The second on CD I special ordered from the local video store some years later. It was in a catalog they had.

BTW, Napoleonic era interest you? A very well done movie is *Waterloo* starring Rod Steiger as Napoleon. He did a most excellent job.

A joint production by Italy and Russia it is pretty accurate and focuses on the military action unlike many other "Napoleon" movies. The Scots Greys cavalry regiment for example was mounted on "greys" or whitish horses. A worldwide search was made for proper colored horses upon which to mount the regiment for just one charge scene in the movie.

The sequence of events are pretty accurate although of course much of the acting dialogue is a bit "movie-like".

Additionally: Chamberlain was Colonel of the regiment. He went on to become a general and finally governor of Maine. He was wounded several times in the war.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, General Lewis Armistead, is a relative. Killed during Pickett's charge at Gettysburg.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

The standard issue American Civil War US firearm was the 1861 (not 1864-too late) Springfield rifled musket, .58 caliber. It replaced the 1855 Springfield (.58 cal) and the 1842 Springfield (.69 cal). All saw service in the ACW. Confederates often used the .577 caliber 1858 Enfield (made in England). There were a number of other revolvers in use besides the .36 cal 1851 Colt Navy, including the .44 cal New Model 1858 Remington Army and the .44 cal 1860 Colt Army. Pictures of reproductions can be found here: Fall Creek Suttlery weapons

On the Union side, there was the Regular (standing) Army (ex. 6th Regiment, US Infantry) and the state volunteer units (ex. 20th Maine). Uniforms were prescribed by regulations for the Regular Army, so very little variation will be found there until later in the war due to supply problems. For infantry, there was a dress uniform, which included a frock coat and a tall wide-brimmed hat called a "Hardee", and a field uniform which had four-button sack coat and a forage cap ("bummer", which is *not *the same as a kepi) for enlisted men; officers' field uniform was a frock coat and kepi. Officers' and enlisteds' frocks are slightly different, though not enough to matter on a model figure. Cavalry and artillery enlisted wore a shell (short) jacket instead of a sack coat. Trousers were sky blue (1862 regulation), but dark blue was the previous 1858 regulation. Only NCOs had stripes on their trousers.


State units could use the Regular Army uniform, or one the regimental colonel (who often supplied the funding) wanted (ex. Zouaves). The description given above of a Zouave uniform is only one example. Others wore red coats, not blue, and tight-fitting scarves on their heads, not kepis. Berdan's sharpshooter units wore an all-green uniform.

The above applies to the ACW period. Totally changes by the Indian wars period of the 1870s - new weapons (1864 Springfield "trapdoor" rifle, Colt Single Action Army revolver), new uniforms, regular army only (no state units). Way to much information to try to cover in a forum, IMHO. Plenty of information in books, photos (see Library of Congress's site), and elsewhere on the internet.


I do ACW reenacting as a field musician with reenactment Co. G, 6th US Infantry (Regulars) in southern California. Most people don't realize that the US Army had troops in California before the ACW. The 6th US was sent out here in the 1850s as "peace keepers" after California became a state. They marched on foot all the way from the Missouri River, across Kansas, Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, and Nevada, with stops along the way to do surveys and build forts. Got shipped east in 1861 via Panama and fought in most of the major engagements up through Gettysburg. My great-great-grandfather was in the regiment through all that, starting out as a private and ending up as a captain. Didn't know much about him, other than that he was in the Army in the ACW, but by pure coincidence I wound up as a reenactor in a unit that portrays the unit he was in!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

All this talk, I had to get the rifle out to double check myself for accuracy. As you can see from the pics, I got it wrong. It is an 1863 Springfield and the backplate is still attached. I shinned a flash light down the barrel, and can't see any rifling so I'm guessing the 1863 was just a musket. It is about 5/8 of inch id.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 21 Aug 2009 12:47 PM 
BTW, General Lewis Armistead, is a relative. Killed during Pickett's charge at Gettysburg.


You know? I wondered about that when I first saw your name on the forums. Your relative is well portrayed in the Gettyburg movie.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rich,

Yes, I'd like to see 'Waterloo', I think I'll try to rent it over the w/e.

I turned the daughter loose to find a copy of 'Gettysburg'. Thanks for the hedzup.


Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Gary,

This is weird, but I too wondered if you were related to the Armistead at Gettysburg, when I first saw your name.

Can anyone recommend the title of a good, thick book on Gettysburg, one that goes into a lot of detail? (nonfiction).

Les


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Les,

Here is one of the best on the Civil War-three volume set by Shelby Foote. My absolute favorite!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Civil_War:_A_Narrative

Most of the family came from England-Yorkshire. Some ended up in the Alabama area. Sometimes they used the extra "T" and others left it off-even in England. I have been told that there is a "Armitstead" house in Williamsburg. My daughter said she saw it when she went back for a field trip to Washington, D.C.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

You have an 1863 rifle musket that has been altered to a shotgun post war, probably by Bannerman's of New York (do a search for Bannerman's Island). The barrel has ben shortened and the rifleing bored out. The stock has also been cut off leaving only the lower band and it is probable that this band is held in place with a countersunk wood screw through the band into the stock. There would have been a metal ramrod pipe soldered directly to the barel about 5" or 6" back from the muzzle and you should be able to see evidence of it. The ramrod was replaced with one of the correct length and with an end better suited to ram overpowder and overshot wads. Usually the nipple was replaced at this time so that the civilian owner could use #11 percussion caps rather than the musket caps the military used. The hole on the front of the trigger guard held the lower sling swivel, also removed when the arm was sporterized (20th. century term). Look at the flat area of the stock on the side away from the lock and you should see a rectangular stamp with 3 initials. This stamp is usually toward the rear of the flat and may be very difficult to see. The initials are the armoury inspectors initials and the stock should not be refinished as you will loose these.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hawkeye, 
Your description is very close to what I have with two exceptions. 
1. There is a counter sunk hole in the single ring of the rifle, but there is no screw or any indication that a screw hole was bored into the stock for a screw. 
2. There is no stamp any with 3 initials or 2 or 1 initial anywhere on that rifle. The only initials are on the lock plate 'U.S.' and below that is SPRINGFIELD. To the left of the initials and just in front of the lock is an Eagle with a U.S.A shield and fists full of arrows. To the far left of the lock plate to the left of two vertically placed rivets is the date 1863. 
The Barrel and stock are pretty well marred. Some of the marring is from a vice as I can see rows of evenly spaced scoring along the length of the barrel as if someone tried to hold the barrel in a vice at several different locations on the barrel to get a good grip, but never quite succeeded. In addition to the scoring from what looks like a vice there are a few shallow gashes at the top of the barrel like someone took a chisel and hammered it into the barrel. 
The stock is also covered in slashed and gashes especially on the side of the stock around the area of the barrel and around the grip. 
The trigger mechanism works surprisingly well for as beat up is this old gun is. The lock pulls back smoothly and locks into place till it is released by pressing on the trigger. There is no wobble in the movement. The percussion point shows signs of wear, but it still looks usable. The barrel is so badly scored and marred that I wouldn't dream of ever firing this thing. Surprisingly there is still some of the original silver color to the barrel and the lock and lock plate. The trigger its self and the back plate are covered in a patina of age. 
The stock has never been refinished as far as I can tell and appears to be walnut. The areas of the grip and trigger and the front part of the stock below the barrel are darker than the other areas of the stock. I can only guess that this is from the oils from the original owners hands. As near as I can tell he was smaller than me 6' + because my grip on the stock below the barrel begins where the stains end. 
Evidence of the ram rod pipe shows that it was crudely removed as if pried off and then part of it snapped off. It is about 1 and 1/4 inches from the end of the barrel which shows signs that it was roughly sawed off and then finished with some kind of stone, not a file. The same way the scrap of ram rod pipe that is protruding from the barrel about 1/8" high. 
By the way it was crudely altered, I thought the work was done by a child, not a gun smith.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All –
Even though we're straying a bit off-subject (i.e., railroads and large scale models of them) we are getting into my other[/i] area of expertise and interest - the American Civil War - so I thought I'd wade into the discussion. As some of you may remember, I have been involved in the re-enacting community for many years and, through that, in the making of Civil War-themed movies.
To restate my credentials in this area: For eight years, I carried a musket in the ranks of Company A, 5th Regiment of New York Volunteer Infantry (Duryee Zouaves[/i]) eventually rising to the rank of 1st Corporal. I then accepted a "commission" as Captain, Commanding, Company B, 54th Regiment of Massachusetts Volunteer Infantry (Colored.)








As such, among many other events, reenactments and activities, I participated in the making of several TV shows and historical documentaries. I was also involved in the filming of the movies "Glory," Sommersby," and "Gettysburg." For the latter, I was hired by the production company as an on-set re-enactor coordinator and historical advisor, as well as an extra in front of the cameras. I spent ten weeks in Adams County, Pensylvania, filming in and around Gettysburg.
I mention all this (and offer support for my claims of "expertise" with some photos) because I've noticed several common mistakes and misconceptions about Civil War uniforms and weapons in this thread. Hopefully, without sounding too much like a "know-it-all", I can clear up some of these for you.
These are some screen captures from the movie "Gettysburg":









Here I'm leading the color company of the 20th Maine out of camp on the morning of the second day (2 July, 1863) before the fight on Little Round Top.









That's me planning our defense with my First Lieutenant









Some of the early fighting - that's me pointing out targets.
Regarding: ZOUAVES
In the American Civil War, there were over 50 infantry regiments, on both sides, that wore this distinctive type of uniform, or a variation of it. There were some Confederate zouave units, mostly from Louisiana, but their uniforms, as they wore out, were generally not replaced, so a rebel zouave was a rare sight after the first year of the war. On the other side, most Northern _zou‑zous_, as they were called, came from the States of New York and Pennsylvania. The uniform, with its loose baggy pantaloons and open collarless jacket, was considered to be ideally suited for the active life of a light infantryman. Also, as his uniform reflected the Victorian attitude that war was colorful and romantic, the zouave gained further appeal and became highly regarded as "_...the very beau ideal of a soldier_."








This is a firing party from the 5th New York Zouaves about to render honors at the (real) funeral of of one of our own - Capt. Brian Pohanka.









Some examples of zouave-style uniforms for enlisted men and officers (that's my son, Steve, in the middle.)
Zouave regiments considered their gaudy appearance to be a mark of distinction and proudly wore the uniform throughout their term of service. Contrary to popular belief, the zouave style did not disappear as the uniforms were reduced to rags by hard service. While indeed that did happen, there were some Union regiments that changed, even late in the war, from the standard blue to zouave uniforms as a reward for their performance in battle or drill. In fact, zouaves were on hand to witness the surrender of General Lee at Appomattox Court House in 1865. And there, the last enlisted man killed in battle during the Civil War, was a young zouave from Pennsylvania.
Regarding: SPRINGFIELD RIFLE MUSKETS
There were only two "models " of Springfield rifled musket produced and used during the Civil War – the Model 1861 and the Model 1863. Both were single-shot, muzzle loading rifles. Confusion often arises because the year of manufacture was usually stamped on the lock-plate, regardless of model number. The Model 1865 did not appear until after the war was over. This was the so-called "First Allin" trapdoor conversion of the Model 1863 into a breach-loader, but it was still a single-shot weapon.
Both models - '61 and '63 – fired a .58 caliber "elongated" or "conical" ball which, in fact, was not a ball at all but something that most of us now consider to be traditionally bullet-shaped – pointy on one end. This type of ammunition was often referred to as a "Minié Ball" (pronounced: "min-ny" by Americans) because of its inventor: a Frenchman named Claude Etienne Minié[/i] (pronounced; "Me-NAY" by the French.) 
If anyone has any further questions, I'll be happy to try to answer them for you.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

That is neato!! I recall that corner scene where the line bent. I watch Gettysburg once or twice every year. Love it. I'll have to pay special attention now to look out for you in the various 20th Maine scenes. I must say that you look the part that you played. 

Thanks for all the additional information both on the uniforms and the movies. I've seen Glory a couple of times and liked it for its authenticity too. I don't recall ever seeing "Sommersby". What year did that come out and who starred in it? I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard -

"Sommersby" was released in 1993 (rated PG-13, BTW) and stars Richard Gere as Confederate soldier Jack Sommersby, who goes home to his wife Laurel (played by Jodie Foster) after the war. It is actually a remake of a French movie, _"__The Return of Martin Guerre__" _ set in medieval Europe, "updated" to the American Civil War period. There's a good shot of me leading a company of black Union soldiers through a snow storm during the opening credits.

It's worth a watch - and not _just_ because I'm in it. )


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Was that the same Brian Pohanka that was featured speaker during many History Channel episodes on the Civil War?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 22 Aug 2009 02:17 PM 
Jack,

Was that the same Brian Pohanka that was featured speaker during many History Channel episodes on the Civil War?

Gary -

The same. He died of cancer four years ago at the age of 50. He was a good friend and is sorely missed.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

BigDude,

Thank you for the pictures and the 'straight dope'. I learned that the zouave uniform didn't go away, I thought it did after First Bull Run, as I said initially. Glad to stand corrected. As for the thread straying, it's not an idle thing, and while I don't know for a fact, a think all of us are dues-payers.

Les


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

I am very sorry to hear that news. I always enjoyed his Civil War stories and anecdotes on the History Channel AND STILL do. That's why I am shocked at this news. I never heard anything about his death.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 
I apologize for the incorrect chevrons on the corporal. You've shamed me in to repainting it, I finally located all the great information and links you sent me originally. Much appreciate. I'll post an updated pick of the soldier as soon as I've corrected the mistakes. 
That being said, I'm still curious about information on my 1863, why it was so altered so peculiar and unskillfully.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick-

This is just a guess - based on several Civil War period firearms I've seen over the years - as to how your weapon got into that condition. At the end of the war, most Confederate soldiers were "paroled" and thus required to surrender their arms. Many Union veterans, however, were allowed to purchase their rifles for just a few dollars, or even just take them home for free. (The government wasn't really interested in storing and maintaining thousands upon thousands of "stands of arms" - which, by war's end were already considered obsolescent, if not obsolete.) Many were taken home and mounted above the fireplace in a position of honor, but many more just ended up out in the barn and used for "shootin' varmints."

In fact, by the end of the 19th Century, so many of them were still around, they were not considered to have much value - it was just "Grampa's old gun." Their historical significance had yet to emerge. As such, there was little reluctance to modify or alter them to suit particular needs. Perhaps, in your gun's case, "Grampa" took a hacksaw to the end of the barrel and cut down the stock to make it light enough for his grandson to take squirrel huntin'. You mentioned that the barrel diameter on your piece was about 5/8 of an inch, which is about right for a .58 caliber Springfield. Because it was probably used as a shotgun in it's later life, countless charges of buckshot have worn away the rifling inside the barrel - which it almost certainly had originally. BTW, from the look of the lock (firing mechanism) in your posted photo, I'd say yours is indeed a Model 1863.

I can't say for certain that's what happened to your weapon, but it's probably as good a guess as any. Regardless of its condition, it is nevertheless an important piece of history and you should be proud to have it, particularly if it has family significance and provenance.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again Jack. I have very little provenance. It appears in the inventory of the estate of my Father-in-Laws deceased Uncle and is only listed as a single barrel gun. The other gun listed is a Leverfer Nitro Special and it is only identified as a double barrel gun. Most of my FIL's people that would know about the weapons have passed on, as has my father in law, so I doubt I'll ever know much more about the guns than that.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

I would welcome one or two Civil War figures in 1/20.3. I have ordered the first, but a couple more (I also have Lincoln), would be welcome. Don't forget the Confederacy..... 


Thanks,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

O.K. I tried to resist, but decided to put in my 2 cents worth. I used to be in antebellum (pre-civil war) re-inacting here in San Diego. We represented Company C, 1st U.S. Dragoons who came to California as part of Kearny's Army of the West. Company C is now the 3rd Squadron of the 1st Cav Regiment. Anyway they got thier butts royally kicked at the Battle of San Pasqual just east of present day Escondido. We began re-fighting the battle several years ago and it's still reinacted every December. I had a friend who was a member of a Californio mounted group and we put on a pretty successful show at the state park there for several years. 

Now, as far as muskets; the Dragoons began with a carbine and then, in 1847, switched to a musketoon which was shorter than an infantry musket. As far as the chevrons. They were worn "points-down" until 1847 when they were worn "points-up". That lasted a year and they went back to the points-down look. 

The best resource on the United States Cavalry arm is THE HORSE SOLDIER by the late Randy Steffen. It's 3 volumes and covers the Revolution to WWII. Randy wa the expert on the horse soldier and a fantastic artist. 

BTW, my Great-great uncle was a corporal in Company C, 111th Illinois Infy. Was with Sherman the entire war.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

O.K. Got to correct myself. Chevrons were changed to "point-up" with the 1847 regulations. That lasted until the 1851 regs when they went back to points down. 

Tom


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard -

I may be "... picking the fly-specks from the pepper" here but, if your Corporal is wearing a four-button fatigue blouse, or "sack coat" as they were called, then the cuffs would not be trimmed in the facing color - they'd just be plain, unadorned. If he is wearing the later issued (post-Civil War - Plains Wars) five-button version of the sack coat, then there would be three brass buttons on each cuff. As you can see in the photo (Co. A, 1st Pennsylvania Reserves) of the fellow standing on the left, a corporal would (usually, but not always) have a half-inch, dark blue stripe along the seams of his trousers, as per regulations. 









Mail call was always a happy time.









The "real deal." 

On the other hand, if he's wearing a full-dress, nine-button "frock coat" then not only would the cuffs be trimmed with the facing color (light, or "sky" blue for infantry, etc.) but the collar would be as well. Check out the "Corp" standing at shoulder arms in the foreground of the second G'burg photo on page four. (It may be a little hard to see in that screen capture, but his standing collar has light blue piping all around the edges.) In any case, you're on the right track - just got a little more work to do. 

I should have warned you, if you're going to produce military figures, you've got to expect this sort of scrutiny from all of us so-called experts out here. *:*o)


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Jack,
I recognize Scott Harrington in your last picture of the Zouave company - he's a regular fixture at the southern California ACW reenactments. I think I may also recognize your son, Steve, too - is he in California, too?


Prior to summer '08, I didn't know Scott was a transplant from back East. We (my family and I) were touring around various ACW battlefields prior to going the reenactment at Gettysburg, and we met a Zouave unit at Gaines' Mill who were there for the anniversary of the battle. When we told them we were reenactors from southern California, one of them asked us if we knew Scott Harrington. It's a big country, but a small world . . .


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RimfireJim on 24 Aug 2009 04:55 PM 
Jack,
I recognize Scott Harrington in your last picture of the Zouave company - he's a regular fixture at the southern California ACW reenactments. I think I may also recognize your son, Steve, too - is he in California, too?


Prior to summer '08, I didn't know Scott was a transplant from back East. We (my family and I) were touring around various ACW battlefields prior to going the reenactment at Gettysburg, and we met a Zouave unit at Gaines' Mill who were there for the anniversary of the battle. When we told them we were reenactors from southern California, one of them asked us if we knew Scott Harrington. It's a big country, but a small world . . .


Jim -

Scotty and I go back a long way. He and I served "shoulder-to-shoulder" (so to speak) in the ranks of Company A, 5th New york, here in Virginia, until he took command of the company after Captain Terry Daley - the founder of the unit in 1972- was promoted to battalion command (of the so-called "National Regiment") in late 1984. Scott Harrington was elected to the position of Captain, a role he filled with honor for the next four years. When Capt. Harrington was transferred to the West, Brian Pohanka, a ten-year veteran of the Fifth, was elected to succeed him, and has served as commander of Company A from 1989 until his untimely death in 2005. Captain Stan McGee is the current commanding officer.

My son, Steve, who is a Fairfax County Sheriff's Deputy here in Northern Virginia, has taken my place in the ranks and makes it a point to attend the anniversary of the Battle of Gaines' Mill event every year. You probably met him there - you could not have missed him. He's a 6 foot, 5 inch, 220+ pounder (takes after his ol' man.)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack. There are five buttons on his sack coat. I'll add the 3 buttons, but I can't see them in any pics. Do you know were exactly they are located on the sleeves? I'll also add the pin stripping.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 25 Aug 2009 09:33 AM 
Thanks Jack. There are five buttons on his sack coat. I'll add the 3 buttons, but I can't see them in any pics. Do you know were exactly they are located on the sleeves? I'll also add the pin stripping. 
Boy, Richard, this is turning into "... the thread that wouldn't die" - like in a '50's monster movie.

To answer your question, I found this 1890-vintage photo of a group of "Buffler Sojers" of the 25th Infantry Regiment, USA, somewhere out West. 










You can see very plainly, the cuff buttons on the fellow "hiding" behind the tree on the extreme left - also on some of the other guys. Many are wearing a more recent version of the five-button sack coat, but it hadn't really changed much throughout the latter third of the 19th Century. In fact, these men are wearing uniforms pretty similar to what the Iolani Palace Guard was wearing at about the same time - albeit adapted for a slightly colder climate.

Good luck with your new figure(s).


----------

